# Pregnant Rabbit Bleeding!



## Heather-M

Hey Everyone,

This is nearing Ebz 3rd week ( I think ), I put her into the run with the other females and about 30 mins later i went back outside and there was puddles of blood ( Like wee patches ) I'm not sure about the week but i dont think its been 32 days yet.

If they are early whats the earliest they can be born and survive?

Or maybe ptting her into the run was a bad idea? 

I put her into her hutch straight away and all she seems to have been doing these past few days are lying down in her hutch not wanting to come out not eating very much and hardly drinking....

I'm getting really worried about her could she be having a misscarriage?

Please Help 

Heather


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

It's possible she could be having a miscarriage. Did you find any fetuses?? What day did you exactlly breed her? Also what breed is she? It may be something to do with her breed or she could have had a miscarriage or she could have aborted the babies herself, which is highly doubt full as they usually only do that in the first two weeks of pregnancy. Just keep checking on her. Call your veterinarian ASAP!


----------



## Heather-M

I dont know the exact day, i never even knew she caught on that day (Accidental) There are no fetuses, She is a lop crossed with a dwarf. It may well be 2 weeks (Bt im sure its not). I just checked on her she is grooming herself now and sitting on the nest.

I dont have a vets number they have never needed a vet before..

Could ptting her in the run with the others forced her to abort her babies?


----------



## clarzoo

Are you 100% sure it is blood and not just 'red urine'?

Definitely keep her in her own hutch from now on so you can keep a close eye on her. If the bleeding continues and she isn't having babies, it sounds like it's time for a trip to the vets. When does are giving birth- they may bleed a bit, but they usually clean it up quickly and it stops shortly after all the kits have been born. Have you checked her for a stuck kit?


----------



## Heather-M

She has not been bleeding since I posted first, It was definatley blood because I was always wondering wether before it was red urine or blood...but back then it was rine bt now its blood. She has stopped now and she does not appear to be having babies, she was just bleeding....could she have aborted them herself anf then stopped it before it was too late?


----------



## TinysMom

I really think she needs to see a vet over this. We can try to guess here but the fact is - if she was aborting them and there is anything left inside - she could need an emergency spay in order to save her life (in case of infections).

I would see a rabbit-savy vet ASAP.


Peg


----------



## Pipp

Here's the UK listings we have for rabbit-savvy vets, although it seems to have the main page missing. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15071&amp;forum_id=9

Did you examine her carefully to makesure the blood isn't from the other bunnies biting her? It's unlikely given the description of the puddles, but go over every inch of her very carefully, head to toe (and genitals), they can be hard to see.

She does need toget to a vet, quickly. 



sas


----------



## Heather-M

I did examine her very carefully, and i also checked the other bunnies to see which one it was but it was definatley blood and it was definatley coming from her back end but not her bum.

And im really sad to say it but we really carnt afford a vets bill right now 

I carnt face loosing her either but you need money to take a rabbit to the vets.

Heather


----------



## Haley

Can you call around and see if anyone has a payment plan for you? Some vets will give you a little while to come up with the money. She really needs to see a vet or you could lose her.


----------



## Spring

Yeah, I agree. Is there any one you could borrow money off of? Friend? Family member? Call around to see, maybe a vet could work with you and make a plan so that you could pay it off overtime?

I hope everything turns out fine. She really needs to get to a vet ASAP.

:nerves1


----------



## TinysMom

I understand about not being able to afford a vet - but some vets will work with you on a payment plan.

The thing is - if she is miscarrying - it could be something as easy as giving her a shot of oxytocin to have her pass the kits and then maybe some antibiotics. She may not need a spay. 

But the fact she has blood says it is serious and she really should be seen.

Tell the vet about what you can afford when you call - and ask them if you can make payments. Explain that this is an emergency and you are concerned that the rabbit's life could be at stake.

Peg


----------



## Pipp

Years ago, I watched a little cavy, a little snow white, long-haired guinea pig, die in labour, probably from a stuck kit. Someone had dropped her off at my office for the weekend, she went into labour I think Saturday night. No vets were open, I had no idea if her labour was normal or not.She died a horrible death -- hours and hours and hours of excrutiating pain. You could see it in her eyes. Horrible pain.Hereyesgrew dimmer anddimmer, her nose and lips gotpaler and paler, her struggles slowed (but not the pain), she got very cold, and then Sunday night shefinally died.By that point it was a blessing.It haunts me to this day.

sas :sad:


----------



## tamsin

Hiya,

I don't think rabbits have mischarges. Stress can make them reabsorb the babies (teminating the pregnancy) but this shouldn't cause bleeding. Obviously in the wild bleeding attracts preditors so rabbits are set up not to do this.

Many vets will let you set up a payment plan so you can pay part each month over a few months. 

Alternatively you might qualify for free vet care from the PDSA: http://www.pdsa.org.uk

I think RSPCA Wals all is your nearest branch:http://www.rspca-walsall.org.uk 
They have an emergency treatment scheme for small animals whose owners can't afford vet care. 

They also offer subsidised neutering for rabbits if you get tax credits or receive benefits.

The Pet Vaccination Clinic: http://petvaccinationclinic.com will neuter a rabbit for about ï¿½25.

Failing all that then really the only option is to sign her over to a rescue or the RSPCA so they can get her treated. Failing to provide vetcare is a criminal offense as well as unfair to your pet. I symathise how difficult it must be to be in the position where you can't just afford it but you need to make the decision to do what's best for her. 

Best wishes,
Tamsin


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Rabbits can have miscarriages but they are rare. Usually, the does body just absorbs the embryoes (sp). 

Has the bleeding stopped?

Sharon


----------



## calgal981

Rabbits do have miscarriages, I have one that did. It occured over two days and there were kits and placents. I believe she was three weeks pregnant (new doe to me).


----------



## pamnock

I've seen a few cases of miscarriages.Early in pregnancies, does may absorb the litter, but later problems can result in a miscarriage. In some cases, the doe may eat the fetuses.

Does may also bleed when having birthing problems and may also have some post-partum bleeding.

It's difficult to speculate whether or not the bleeding is related to her possibly kindling since you aren't positive where the blood is coming from.

I don't recommend putting the does in a stressful environment, especially after 14 days into gestation.

I am hoping for the best. Please keep us updated.

It is the owner's responsibility to provide humane treatment and medical care for their animals. As Tamsin stated, denying medical care is considered animal abuse and punishable by law in many areas.

As already pointed out, there could be an injury (such as a bite wound or pulled toenail)that you overlooked.

Red urine can appear very similar to blood, so you'll want to be certain to examine it closely. Blood clots and you can often see it forming strands. 

Pam


----------



## clarzoo

Any news on your doe?


----------



## rabb1tmad

I don't know your circumstances but you may be eligible for free treatment with the PDSA. Check out this link for their branches, there are a few around Birmingham:

http://www.pdsa.org.uk/eligibility.html

http://www.pdsa.org.uk/managed/finder_action.html


----------



## naturestee

Any news yet? Did you get her to a vet?


----------



## Heather-M

My circumstances are VERY hard on all of us with my mom and dad having to pay for food ect for 6 of us, neither are working( Recovering from heart attacks ). Luckily enough we have a friend who is a vet and we talked to her on the phone she told s to keep an eye on her and any more bleedingring her again an maybe take her downto her house. wecan take her to the PDSA but the bleeding has stopped there was only a little pee patch (it was like red milk) not as thin as normal blood. there was only that and now she seems to be ok no more bleeding and has a full apetite, so were going to see how she goes.

Heather 

P.s thanks for all your help, We dont mean to not get her to a vet and we DO NOT abuse them its a temporery situation that hopeflly should soon get better.


----------



## rabb1tmad

That's great that you have a vet friend. Good luck , and I hope your situation get easier for you soon.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

If the bleeding has stopped, and her appetite is back to normal I would just keep an eye on her.When was the date that you think she got bred? She could possibly still be pregnant so beware. Please keep us updated and I am glad that you are coming here for help. Please don't hestitate to ask!

Sharon


----------



## Heather-M

I have no idea when she was bred...How many days is it until they start fattening up after the male and female have done there stuff?

And thanks for yor help everyone 

Heather


----------



## pamnock

Gestation is 31 days. I would take every precaution not to allow the rabbits to mate if you do not have the resources for medical care. Numerous rabbits can get very expensive!

Pam


----------



## gentle giants

They don't really "fatten up" the way a dog or cat would do. You usually can't look at a rabbit and tell it is pregnant at all. Because they are a prey animal, they don't get the big awkward size, in a wild rabbit that would make them a target for predators.


----------



## Spring

How is she? Any news?


----------



## Heather-M

Hey Guys,

She is fine now, No blood since i first started this thread.

Her appetite is still there and eating well, Not too keen on her veg's though bt she does eat some of them.

Only one more thing, She only seems to drink when i go into her, which I am rather concerned about. She can get to it and drink through it so its not like she carnt drink from it :?I make sure I atleast go into her 3 times a day ''At least'' so she is sure to keep drinking and stay hydrated.

Any ideas about this?

Heather


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

I'm confused, what do you mean by "go into her"? Do you put the bottle near her mouth? Maybe try a dish.

Sharon


----------



## Heather-M

Hi Sharon,

Noooo Lol I mean when I got into the shed to her hutch, she always has a bottle which has always got fresh water in it. I leave the bottle where it usually is and when i goin the shed to do something she will come up to the bars and start drinking and if i go she dont drink no more.

Heather


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Oh...o.k. Umm, try marking the bottle when you leave and when you come back, check to see if the water level has changed.

Sharon


----------



## pamnock

If her droppings are moist and properly formed, then she's getting enough to drink. Additional moisture can be added to the diet by giving small amounts of dark leafy greens and small pieces of carrots or apples.

It's likely that she's drinking when you are not around if she goes up to the bottle when you go into the shed.



Pam


----------



## Heather-M

Hi Guys,

Well not mch to worry about then her droppings seem normal, moist and properly formed so worrying about nothing i guess lol.

Thanks again 

Heather


----------

